# Texan motorcycle seat



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Texan's are great
View attachment 1155


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Guess what Chris is going to buy next?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You are right !

I do like the looks of that ! there is new iron horse in town.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I believe Chris's will be elevated with an attached spot light and multipule gun props . LOL


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

The way this week went, I am looking into training wheels for mine.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Those are called outriggers, and thats where you mount the howitzer!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Outriggers, now there you go Chris. Or you could add a side car on both sides. Is road hunting legal in TX ?? Shooters on each side of ya, lights a blazen.


----------

